# Schreibzugriff auf Verzeichnis auf Samba?



## TheGeckO (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Samba Profis,

wie kann ich einem User der von WinXP auf sein Samba Verzeichnis zugreift das Recht vergeben einen neuen Ordner zu erstellen?

Ich hab schon bei SWAT probiert bei directory mask: 0777 einzutragen. aber des haut ned hin. Wo muss ich das einstellen?


----------



## TheGeckO (9. Oktober 2003)

Hat sich erledigt. Man bin ich doof. einfach das verzeichnis chmoden.


----------

